# CD Review



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone come across a CD (new or old) that really caught their fancy? Sometimes really good titles are hard to find, so rather than just browse in the stores, I like knowing what I'm looking for.

I'm currently listening to 'Violin Adagios' a 2 CD CBC compilation of violin works by various artists...

...LOL...it's good, but true to it's name...it's very Adagio...(probably not the best choice if you want something perky)...the works are performed by a good selection of artists such as Kennedy, Bell, Midori, Perlman, Zuckerman,Chung...etc...


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Daniel...I'm sorry...I posted this and THEN saw the CD review section...

...can you delete this for me??? Merci und Danke Schon...


----------

